# Doom 3 wont play



## Master_chief (May 4, 2004)

i installed the game and when i tryed to run it it gave me and error message 
"Please insert Doom 3 disk 1, select OK and restart application" i hav disk one in my cd drive but it still doesnt play the game


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

First off, you do have the origonal CD's and not copies, right?

Be SURE you have disk one, this is not nessesarily the first disk you used in the install.

Could also be that you forgot to switch out disks after you installed it, meaning that you currently have disk 3 in your drive.

Turn your cd roms DMA setting off/ or on, whatever setting it is currently not on. that often helps.

If all else fails, try another CD rom drive.


----------



## mrdobalina (Nov 6, 2004)

are you still having this problem? i get the same problem and i think it is related to the chipset and windows xp. what motherboard/chipset do you have? a quick workaround that i used is downloading a crack. please view my thread and tell me if you have problems with any of the same games and what mobo/chipset you have, i am curious.


----------



## beanmaster1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Dude, do you have the original or pirated version? If it's the pirated version, then you got to crack it..


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Master_chief said:


> i installed the game and when i tryed to run it it gave me and error message
> "Please insert Doom 3 disk 1, select OK and restart application" i hav disk one in my cd drive but it still doesnt play the game


SAME FRIGGIN PROBLEM HERE with my GIGABYTE motherboard and in XP. I can only play DOOM3 in Windows 2000 Pro. Gigabyte and XP need to have a meeting. Also, DOOM3 is the official version, not pirated.

-grant


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, okay this worked for me:
Change transfer modes on all cd drives in XP to PIO.

All games run great now.
HOPE THAT HELPS!


----------



## TrademarkTM (Nov 6, 2004)

How do u do that?


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

Go into DEVICE MANAGER, and find your IDE ATA/ATAPI CONTROLLERS. Double-click your chipset driver there (or secondary IDE if you have it listed) and it should be under the ADVANCED SETTING tab (It's the Tab that includes information on DMA modes). You should see options to change mode to "PIO".


----------



## TrademarkTM (Nov 6, 2004)

i have two primarys and two secondarys so i just did it to all of them... there just listed as 
Primary IDE Channel
Primary IDE Channel
Secondary IDE Channel 
Secondary IDE Channel
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
VIA Bus Master IDE Controller

thats everything in IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers


----------



## grantmg (Dec 6, 2004)

DO NOT MESS WITH PRIMARIES, your cd drives should only be on the secondaries...so change your primaries back to UDMA.


----------

